# Bunnal Tud and Boom Panes



## Reflections

I think these two phraes are slangs, I would like to know when and how they are used:

1. Bunnal Tud
2. Boom Panes


----------



## RiRi @13

I haven't heard bunnal tud before :3 but boom panes (pronounced as boom pah-nes) is commonly used as an expression. We say that phrase in any situations and we got that from a song.


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

Reflections said:


> I think these two phraes are slangs, I would like to know when and how they are used:
> 
> 1. Bunnal Tud
> 2. Boom Panes




Boom panes is a slang expression. It means "awesome" or "great"


----------



## Reflections

Thanks a lot Pretty Gaella.


----------



## mataripis

Street words. Panes means rotten or spoiled food while Tud is contracted form of tuud meaning a statue or lifeless wood attached to the ground( yes it is dead tree) .bunnal and boom are sounds that may have equivalent as ow it is not moving or it is rotten.the gimmicks are not patronized by the people!


----------

